# Lumens Factory EO-9 Flashlight - Wow



## Portland Jon (Aug 27, 2007)

I have just made my first flashlight using a Lumens Factory EO-9 380 Lumen bulb and two 2800mAh 18650's. All I can say is wow, this thing rocks, I have never seen a torch like it. At the moment it is turned on by rotating the head like the mini Maglite's but I am going to add a push to make switch in the tail cap tomorrow. This way it will only be on when the switch is pressed so it can't be accidentally turned on. I have made lamping kits for my rifle using them but this is much more useful. I will be making more if anyone wants one.

Jon


----------



## Portland Jon (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's a couple of beamshots. I used my digicam set at 1 second F2.8 for both shots to get a good comparison. The house in the picture is fifty yards away.

Jon


----------



## mdocod (Aug 27, 2007)

nice work!

if you don't mind me asking, where did you find *true* 2800mAH 18650s? best I've seen is 2600 from LG.


----------



## Portland Jon (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comment. I was just going on what it says on the cells, they are Ultrafire ones bought from Hong Kong so they could be anything.

Jon


----------



## Russianesq (Aug 27, 2007)

Lumens Factory EO-9 380 Lumen bulb = :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 28, 2007)

Portland Jon said:


>


 
Yup that looks like the LA that i use and love. 

Great work on the light, looks like a fair amount of work, but with the finished product looks like the work would be worthwhile


----------



## ampdude (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the HO-9, I can only imagine how sweet the EO-9 must be outdoors on a couple of 18650's.


----------



## Portland Jon (Aug 28, 2007)

There is so much light from the EO-9 that it is as bright as daylight at 200yds away. I also use the same bulb with six AA NiMh's on my rifle for shooting rabbits at night. I really must get some Wolfeyes protected cells for it after seeing MDOCOD's link to the youtube bettery explosion.

Jon


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Aug 28, 2007)

The EO-9 on 2 li-ions rocks, plain and simple. I run mine on 2 18500 cells in a Leef C-C body. This configuration can throw as well as M6 LOLA - but is obviously smaller, lighter and more easily pocketable!


----------



## ampdude (Aug 29, 2007)

Portland Jon said:


> There is so much light from the EO-9 that it is as bright as daylight at 200yds away. I also use the same bulb with six AA NiMh's on my rifle for shooting rabbits at night. I really must get some Wolfeyes protected cells for it after seeing MDOCOD's link to the youtube bettery explosion.
> 
> Jon




What kind of tube do those 6AA's go into?


----------



## cernobila (Aug 29, 2007)

The EO-9 is a great lamp, I have tried it in the 2x 18650 Leef body as well as a Sniper with a 168 Extender tube. This is probably the cheapest way to get a EO-9 and 2x 18650 combination. I now prefer this to my original Raider because of the extra run time. I call this light my "Senior Sniper"


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 29, 2007)

cernobila said:


> The EO-9 is a great lamp, I have tried it in the 2x 18650 Leef body as well as a Sniper with a 168 Extender tube. This is probably the cheapest way to get a EO-9 and 2x 18650 combination. I now prefer this to my original Raider because of the extra run time. I call this light my "Senior Sniper"


 
Any chance of a pic of this?


----------



## ampdude (Aug 29, 2007)

cernobila said:


> The EO-9 is a great lamp, I have tried it in the 2x 18650 Leef body as well as a Sniper with a 168 Extender tube. This is probably the cheapest way to get a EO-9 and 2x 18650 combination. I now prefer this to my original Raider because of the extra run time. I call this light my "Senior Sniper"



That sounds cool, do protected 18650's fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, awesome torch. 

Maybe if you use the AW 18650 the performance might be even better.
Thanks for sharing your work with us. 

Mark


----------



## cernobila (Aug 29, 2007)

ampdude said:


> That sounds cool, do protected 18650's fit?



I'll try and get a picture up tonight......I only use AW protected 18650 cells in my lights......


----------



## waTom (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry for hijacking this thread but are there even cheaper flashlights than the sniper with extender to get the EO-9 and two 18650s setup?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Aug 29, 2007)

waTom said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread but are there even cheaper flashlights than the sniper with extender to get the EO-9 and two 18650s setup?


Yes and No. If you're building from scratch, the Wolf Eyes setup is the cheapest. But if you already own a suitable Surefire P-compatible tailcap and tactical head, the Leef 2x18650 body is on sale for $50 plus shipping at Lighthound.

I briefly owned a 2x18650 body labeled Samurai. I bought it from Emilion. The body was too narrow for my 168A cells. The tailcap was a reverse clickie.

Emilion also sells--or used to sell--a complete 2x18650 light, I think the model was NT-7. It sold for about $70 complete with reverse-clickie, head, lamp, two protected cells and a charger.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 29, 2007)

waTom said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread but are there even cheaper flashlights than the sniper with extender to get the EO-9 and two 18650s setup?




See this for guidance:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/161536

Also, there's probably a DX or Kai Xenon. Many 3xCR123a will take 2x17500; some will take 2x18500. 

I have the Ultrafire WF-502B; a 2xCR123a; the 502C is the 3 cell version. Similarly, the 501B is 2 cell, 501C 3 cell. I have heard reports that the 501B will hold 17670 but not 18XXX; The 18650 will fit in my 502B, but is too long to work. I have also heard that even within a model, it varies from batch to batch. Still the Xenon versions are under $20, and the CREEs are about $20-25.

Every D26 lamp assembly I have has worked in the 502B; I have run P60s for 20 - the bezel gets hot, but the battery only warms up.
I do not know how it would hold up to the EO-9's heat. It's got an aluminum body/bezel, glass lens, aluminum reflector, but there is a hard plastic spacer that holds the + battery contact.


----------



## waTom (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks! I probably will go with the sniper/extender.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (Aug 29, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Yes and No. If you're building from scratch, the Wolf Eyes setup is the cheapest. But if you already own a suitable Surefire P-compatible tailcap and tactical head, the Leef 2x18650 body is on sale for $50 plus shipping at Lighthound.
> 
> I briefly owned a 2x18650 body labeled Samurai. I bought it from Emilion. The body was too narrow for my 168A cells. The tailcap was a reverse clickie.
> 
> Emilion also sells--or used to sell--a complete 2x18650 light, I think the model was NT-7. It sold for about $70 complete with reverse-clickie, head, lamp, two protected cells and a charger.


 
Paul, your link is for the 18500's which are on are on sale for $50.00.


----------



## SunStar (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone have runtime estimates with the E09 powered by 18650's and / or the 18500's? Doing better than the 35 minutes?


----------



## DM51 (Aug 30, 2007)

~40 mins with 2x18500.


----------



## kosPap (Aug 30, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Yes and No. If you're building from scratch, the Wolf Eyes setup is the cheapest. But if you already own a suitable Surefire P-compatible tailcap and tactical head, the Leef 2x18650 body is on sale for $50 plus shipping at Lighthound.
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeremyison05 (Aug 30, 2007)

The OP said he would be making more if any one wanted one...i'm curious as to how much? You might have a hot product on your hands if you can sell the body+clicky for under $70


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dimensions and price please,and is that the final product in the picture.


----------



## cernobila (Aug 30, 2007)

SunStar said:


> Does anyone have runtime estimates with the E09 powered by 18650's and / or the 18500's? Doing better than the 35 minutes?



With the 2x 18650 cells, about 60 minutes.........and btw, the 2x 18650 Leefbody at Lighthound is listed at $69.99.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 31, 2007)

cernobila said:


> With the 2x 18650 cells, about 60 minutes.........and btw, the *2x 18650 Leefbody at Lighthound* is listed at $69.99.


Out of stock at the moment - I tried to order one a couple of days ago.

If anyone wants one, please e-mail the Hound and let them know - it will help them to re-order from Leef.


----------



## daveman (Sep 4, 2007)

Would this bulb on a 9A Raider be regulated?


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 5, 2007)

daveman said:


> Would this bulb on a 9A Raider be regulated?


 
No, not on any light for that matter. 

I would also be interested to see what you are going to sell them for Portland John. Looks like they could be polished up nicely.


----------



## Portland Jon (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Keeper
I am selling them for £75UKP plus shipping, not sure what that translates to in Ausy Dollars, I'll let you do the maths.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 7, 2007)

I use this in my 9P+A19 and it does an excellent job of bringing light to the darkness. I did a beamshot comparisons in the dark woods which illustrates this perfectly.


----------

